
China Is Now Blaming a Lone U.S. Cyclist for Coronavirus - Farbodkhz
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/n7jmpx/china-is-now-blaming-a-lone-us-cyclist-for-coronavirus
======
tomohawk
Is the CCP really expecting people to go along with this? they're like a
satire of themselves.

[https://babylonbee.com/news/pr-disaster-president-xi-
forgets...](https://babylonbee.com/news/pr-disaster-president-xi-forgets-to-
remove-made-in-china-tags-from-coronavirus)

~~~
Farbodkhz
I know it shouldn't be but this is hilarious. I honestly laughed at this more
than I should. It seems I'm losing my mind in the quarantine :))))

------
hahahaha23w
I am a Chinese and this is a shame.

